# Win a FREE Aqua-Cube 25 Mini Aquarium



## petclubuk (Feb 27, 2007)

For this easy peasy competition, all you need to do is submit a photo of something fishy! It could be your prized Discus, Reef Shark or Goldfish, you can even submit photos of fish from the wild. But we don't just want to limit you to fish, all water-living creatures are accepted! Our viewers will vote on the pictures, and the winner will be announced by the 1st of August, who will win a fantastic Aqua-Cube 25 mini aquarium with filter, light and everything!

Click here to view the competition


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

I've entered:smile:


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Am I going blind in my old age, I can't see a closing date?


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

The closing date if I remember correctly is August 1st


----------



## petclubuk (Feb 27, 2007)

*Closing Date*

My apologies for not making it clear. The closing date is July 31st, with the winner being announced on the 1st of August.


----------



## petclubuk (Feb 27, 2007)

Just thought I'd remind everyone the competition is 10 days away from closing! get your votes in and upload those pics for your chance to win!!! :no1:


----------

